# How to make a slingshot?



## tebbit (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anyone have the blueprint for a simple slingshot?


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Y


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

DIY sub forum; has templates, tutorials, tool suggestions...

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/109-diy-slingshots/


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

tebbit said:


> Does anyone have the blueprint for a simple slingshot?





Davidka said:


> Y


 :rolling:

well first of all, depending on your skill set when it comes to making things with hand or power tools, how simple do you want it ? just go to the templates sub forum as littlebear suggested.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm only a little bit ahead of you in this process. I hit the Templates and Tutorials forums three weeks ago and I've put many hours into asking questions, reading, assembling organized notes and reviewing templates, tutorials and the photos available throughout the whole forum. With luck, I'll be moving out of the research/study/evaluation phase and into building one fairly soon(?). If you'd like to see the full range of DIY possibilities... 1-Go through all the Gallery Images; 2-Go to the Competitions forum and go through all the images in the threads that have titles like "Slingshot Of The Month - September 2013 - Nominations" (back to Jan 2012); 3-Check out all the images in the Homemade and General forums. All those images will show you the full range from unfinished, microwave speed-dried natural forks to complicated works of high-end artistic design and assembly using leather, fabrics, plastics, metals and exotic Asian, African and South American hardwoods. You can take making a slingshot to whatever level you want to take it to.

So... You can read and study for an evening and build one the next day or you can read and study for a month before you start in. As the old saying goes, "Ya pays yer money and ya takes yer choice."

Good luck with the voyage...


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Davidka said:


> Y


Best answer ever.

But seriously, Don't over think it. Pick a template, or find a tree fork and go at it. Just make sure you have a suitably strong material for whatever type you choose. stay safe!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Y


Hahahahaha, nice one.


----------

